# Planning a summer fishing trip...need suggestions



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

A couple buddies and I are planning a summer fishing trip out of state and I was hoping that some of you could help direct us in a good direction to look. Last year they hiked part of the appalachian trail but I didnt get to go so I want to make this years trip really worthwhile. I think we are planning for 5 days on this trip, backpacking along, building camp and camping out each night.

I dont fly fish (yet) but my two buddies do, so I would like to find an area with good river access for both fly and spinning fishermen. We would rather stick to rivers than lakes. We would like to be able to camp out as we hike along, following a trail (ideally) or perhaps just backpacking through the forest. Something off the beaten path where it will just be us is ideal as Id rather not deal with other knuckleheads. 

Ideally we would like to travel about one state away, or into the next state in any direction in order to maximize our time to distance ratio. We are also considering new york, although it is a farther drive. I would really love any input that you guys might have as to locations or at least promising areas for me to further research.

Thanks!


----------



## Bill-H (Apr 13, 2008)

west virginia is a good place to go and fish in the white water it is close to charleston.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

thanks bill! i will have to look into that and see what i can find out that way.

anyone else have any recommendations? places youve been or maybe heard about? i thought i read on there that michigan had some decent rivers and whatnot but i cant remember.


----------



## DarbyMan (Dec 11, 2005)

For summer travel I find North to be appealing. I've been to the U.P. and Ontario in the summer and the weather is great.
I would go to the U.P., very few people and lots of public land, or Northern Mich.
The NE corner of the lower pennisula has lots of rivers to fish and camp.

Just look at a map and you'll see plenty of oppurtunity.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

isnt getting into canada a bit of a drive? how long does it take you to get to the general area that you know of? what about border crossing? do we need a passport or is it still just state id? 

thanks for the tip and keep em comin guys


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

here is a link to some backpacking in MI


http://books.google.com/books?id=4_...a=X&oi=book_result&resnum=9&ct=result#PPP1,M1

SCROLL UP TO THE BEGINING


----------



## fish4life (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.nps.gov/biso/index.htm

This is a great area for hiking and fishing on the south fork river. you will have no problem getting away from people and can get a back country permit to camp in the. This is one of the states best kept secrets. Unlike the Smokey Mts. this has not been overran by tourist and fudge shops. it is about 4 hours from Cincinnati, about 30 minutes off I 75 at Jellico Mt.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

Awesome links guys!! I just wanted to say that I really appreciate all the effort given in advice and links. 

If anyone else has any input, let me know. I will be checkin into those spots further but Im liking the sound of the south fork river so far. Either that or we were still thinking about hitting the appalachian trail in part of conneticut


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

DarbyMan said:


> I would go to the U.P., very few people and lots of public land, or Northern Mich. The NE corner of the lower pennisula has lots of rivers to fish and camp.


2nd the suggestion for the UP. Head west to I-75, north on I-75 across the big bridge at the tip of Michigan and a bit northwest from there. Pictured rocks park/grand sable lake has camping near (on another lake) with grand sable having many species (lake trout, walleye, pike, smallmouth, perch) with creeks running in and out that have brook trout. Even if you don't go that far, there are tons of small lakes, ponds, creeks throughout the eastern UP.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

I am not very familiar with michigan/canada but from my googling I assume U.P. stands for "upper peninsula"...is this correct? So theres an upper and lower peninsula, but is that canada or part of michigan? Im back to google to try and find some pictures of the region but Im liking the sounds of the area.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Yanky said:


> I am not very familiar with michigan/canada but from my googling I assume U.P. stands for "upper peninsula"...is this correct? So theres an upper and lower peninsula, but is that canada or part of michigan? Im back to google to try and find some pictures of the region but Im liking the sounds of the area.


'lower' is the part of Michigan with most of the major cities. Look to the north to the tip of the lower section for the city of Mackanaw. Cross the bridge over where lakes Michigan and Huron meet at Mackanaw to the upper peninsula. This is still Michigan north to lake Superior and far to the west, to the north of Wisconsin. You could spend years fishing all of the lakes/creeks in this area.


----------



## howellin4 (May 1, 2008)

I agree with WV for the description of your trip. Look around the Fayetteville area and Summerville Lake. Excellent camping, fishing, rafthing etc. Summerville Lake is pretty awesome just in itself.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

thanks howl!! i will check out the wv area as that is one that i havent really looked into much yet. 

is it secluded or more of a touristy/populated area? we really just wanted to get out into the middle of nowhere, away from the masses and relax on our own wits.


----------



## howellin4 (May 1, 2008)

Along the New River can be either full of tourist or like Deliverance. It all depends on how adventurous you guys would like to get. You can hike for miles and miles along the New and never see or hear a person. The New and Gauley are mostly Smallmouth but trout and other species are there. Summerville lake has about everything. It is a big deep lake. All of it is right around 4 hours from Columbus.


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

WV will be a good trips as there are a lot of nice hiking, camping and fishing all in one if you want. I recommend Otter Creek Wilderness, Shavers Fork Williams river area.There are some other area of interests to and who will not have a crowd problem like other congested State do. But want some good fishing there is the Elk but if it in the hot summer the Elk tends to be tough fishing unless using a flyrod and 8X tippets. Summersville area tends to get the most crowds due to its relative closeness to major highways. If you are into extreme wilderness camping in high elevations then I have something for you that will never see elsewhere!


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

flyfish,

I am extremely interested in wv now that you have described it further. pm me and we can talk further about your "extreme wilderness camping"


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Another would be Raystown Lake. Its this side of Harrisburg and the best Ive seen of the eastern range. If you want some pics just PM me your e-mail. Im going back for more this summer and itll be my 3 or 4th trip! Bob


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

thanks JIG! I would love to know more about the area. pm sent.


----------



## Capt. John (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello, Yanky..
I see you are thinking about doing some summer fishing.. Please take a look at the gulf coast. 
I run Mega-Bite Inshore Charters out of Pensacola, Fl.
www.megabiteinshore.com

Take a look at my photo Gallery, along with the fishing reports section of my site and you will be able to tell what types of fish are caught during the summer.
Hope you have a good trip where ever you go.
Tight Lines.
Capt. John


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

thanks for the reply capt., but we are planning a backpacking/fishing trip. we really want to hit the rivers outside of our home state (ohio) for fly and spin fishing without wasting a ton of time on travel to and from the area. if i ever plan a chartered trip though, i will certainly keep you in mind.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Yanky - the upper peninsula in Michigan is beautiful. I've never fished up there, but it's somewhere an outdoorsman should visit once. Very peaceful.


----------



## Yanky (May 7, 2008)

i never really knew how abundant the lakes and hiking were up in that area so its on my list of things to do. im hoping to make it up there sometime this year but if not, then next year for sure. it looks like a great place.


----------

